# USC FILM & TV PRODUCTION 2014/2015



## Dreamashlee (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently on a waiting for fall 2014 with guarantee spot for spring 2015
I would like to know more about the program and would also love to make friends who are in the same boat as me . So, If anyone have an insight on anything or want wanna pop in say hi please feel free to share. 

Questions for those who knows...
1) How big will the class be?
2) How many people got accepted each semester 
3) Tuition free + extra equipment


----------



## pnrt7 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hello, I'm on the same boat. Waitlist for Fall but with a secure spot for Spring 2015.
Are you going to the Student Day on April 4th?
I'm flying from Miami Beach for the event only, and I expect to meet many people too.


----------



## Dreamashlee (Mar 21, 2014)

pnrt7 said:


> Hello, I'm on the same boat. Waitlist for Fall but with a secure spot for Spring 2015.
> Are you going to the Student Day on April 4th?
> I'm flying from Miami Beach for the event only, and I expect to meet many people too.


 
Hi my name is Dream and I live in Thailand... I wish I could go I would love to meet everybody ...but sadly I cannot... please send my regard 

Hope you have a great time there and maybe tell me about it after :b  

peace


----------

